# Not your typical crankbait rod



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Lately I have found myself tossing a few more crankbaits than I normally do. I dont really throw them that often because I tend to lose a ton of fish on them. Anyway I broke my last good crankbait rod and had to improvise so I went to my rod collection and this is what I came up with.

A clark wendlandt falcon lowrider weightless worm baitcasting rod. Its a medium heavy power with an extra fast action. I know its not meant to be a crankbait rod but in my oppinion its probably one of the best I have used. It has a lot of bend in it, the backbone starts about halfway through the rod so its very forgiving. Its perfect for river smallies as you can see by my shad rap.

Just thought id share. Anyone else have any unorthodox combos?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

i put an abu c3 on an ugly stick spinning rod for pike...my spinning reel broke, and my back up was the abu...it worked well for 25 pike in a week!


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

If it works for you and you feel comfortable using it that's all that matters. This "Technique Specific " rod stuff is total BS that the rod MFG's started to sell more rods and brain wash bass fisherman that they need a special rod for every different lure. 

For crankbaits I use a Falcon Bucoo 7' med/hvy. For just about everything else I use heavy or ex heavy action rods.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

dwmikemx said:


> If it works for you and you feel comfortable using it that's all that matters. This "Technique Specific " rod stuff is total BS that the rod MFG's started to sell more rods and brain wash bass fisherman that they need a special rod for every different lure.
> 
> For crankbaits I use a Falcon Bucoo 7' med/hvy. For just about everything else I use heavy or ex heavy action rods.


you can probably get away with the same set up for everything...but in tournament situations, i think that different setups for different situations are a must..


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

You can definitely fish with one set up for all purposes, but you wont catch many fish. A flipping rod is very stiff with lots of power, and its great for tossing jig and texas rigged baits. Its typically a rod that I will spool with briad. If i throw a crankbait on that very same set i will get very frustrated as I fail to land most of my fish.

If I switch to a lighter action rod and throw on fluorocarbon instead of braid on my reel ill land a lot more fish on crankbaits......throw a jig in this set up and you wont get very solid hook ups.

I used to use one rod for all lure choices back in the day......it only lead to my increasing hatred for crankbaits. Now that I can land fish on them they arent so bad.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

When I am not using a fly rod I am always crankbaiting. I like a softer action so can feel what the bait is doing so. I did use St Croix fiberglass rod I was using but it broke and haven't found anything quite near as good and St Croix really shot themselves in the ass for discontinuing them!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

dwmikemx said:


> If it works for you and you feel comfortable using it that's all that matters. This "Technique Specific " rod stuff is total BS that the rod MFG's started to sell more rods and brain wash bass fisherman that they need a special rod for every different lure.
> 
> For crankbaits I use a Falcon Bucoo 7' med/hvy. For just about everything else I use heavy or ex heavy action rods.


I'll agree that the technique specific rod thing has been taken a little too far. But not when it comes to rods that are specifically designed to fish crank baits. There is a huge difference between a medium heavy, fast action rod that would be good for single hook lures, versus a rod with the same medium heavy power, but with a medium fast of medium action. You are hands down going to land more fish that are hooked on treble hooked baits, with a slower action rod. It's not even debatable...... it's plain and simple fact.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Bassbme said:


> I'll agree that the technique specific rod thing has been taken a little too far. But not when it comes to rods that are specifically designed to fish crank baits. There is a huge difference between a medium heavy, fast action rod that would be good for single hook lures, versus a rod with the same medium heavy power, but with a medium fast of medium action. You are hands down going to land more fish that are hooked on treble hooked baits, with a slower action rod. It's not even debatable...... it's plain and simple fact.


Well said Bassbme...a slower rod spells success when cranking. I ordered one of the Browning Silaflex reissue rods that BPS is selling...and MAN...it is a cranking dream! for $50!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

if youre going to have a different rod for every type of fishing... you might as well buy a rod that's designed for that technique...

I don't think its a money making ploy... if I want another rod to crank, and a rod to flip, im still buying 2 G Loomis rods... why not buy the G Loomis rods that is designed specifically for cranking and flipping...


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

lordofthepunks said:


> if youre going to have a different rod for every type of fishing... you might as well buy a rod that's designed for that technique...
> 
> I don't think its a money making ploy... if I want another rod to crank, and a rod to flip, im still buying 2 G Loomis rods... why not buy the G Loomis rods that is designed specifically for cranking and flipping...


completely agree! Also, if you are a tournament fisherman it kind of gives you a peace of mind. If you are not catching fish but have the right set up for the fishing you are doing, atleast you dont have to worry whether or not your set up is the problem. I think it makes a huge difference. When i go creek wading or something, i only have one rod, but if i have the room for many rods, ill do that.


----------

